# nc35 in MAC, what color in covergirl clean makeup?!



## Flames.Fan (Aug 20, 2012)

im caught between buff beige or creamy natural
  	http://www.covergirl.com/cleanliquidmakeup-normal


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 20, 2012)

NC35 in which MAC foundation? Not all NC35s are created equal.


----------



## Flames.Fan (Aug 21, 2012)

studio fix fluid


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 22, 2012)

Probably Buff Beige.


----------

